# Big Russian Diver



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

just got one of these big Russian divers can anyone tell me why the back does not have the fancy work on like the others i have seen on the bay.

don't know if i can manage a wrist shot,any idea for a different type of strap.

thanks bowie


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't help with your question particularly, the Levenberg book doesn't show the backs of the original design, and the modern versions could have anything on them I suppose.









OTOH, I'd be interested in your impression of the piece - are they really that heavy for example? And (







) do you ever see yourself wearing it down the pub on a lads night out?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Often looked at those on fleabay, Is it really a big as it looks?









Great watch by the way!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Congratulations!

Have often been tempted, but wondered if I'd end up

hanging it from the wall given its perceived size and weight.

As asked previously, is it really that big?

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mel said:


> Can't help with your question particularly, the Levenberg book doesn't show the backs of the original design, and the modern versions could have anything on them I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rev said:


> Often looked at those on fleabay, Is it really a big as it looks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alexus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Have often been tempted, but wondered if I'd end up
> 
> ...


thanks yes it is big and heavy will get the son to take a wrist shot as i wont be able to hold watch and steady camera









bowie


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

the wrist shot with a black monster

bowie


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

that's a big 'un


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

That"s just silly to my way of thinking


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

bowie said:


>


Thats huge









I guess the crown digs into the back of your hand then


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


As I keep telling people, that`s why I only wear my Zeno on the right wrist











Zeno EA-02, Euro Army Canteen Diver, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels



















BTW this is big, but compared to that Zlatoust it`s a titch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

OMG! it really is TOO much to wear in anger - - unless you're in a suit and 200 ft under!









Bl**dy impressive though!

I suppose if you are to wear it down the pub on a Friday night, it would come in handy in a battle at shutting time


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

any chance of a movement shot?

The original ones had the type-1 pocket watch movement in them - the later ones the molnija 360x movement.

(some fake ones have chinese movements with power reserves and all sorts, even quartz)


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

great watch.. really would like to have one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,

nice watch, what size is it, difficult to tell from just the pictures. Nothing wrong with a big watch, I have a couple that I wear now and again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Wicked watches gents ,there is so many versions of the divers around ,cracking pics to.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> any chance of a movement shot?
> 
> The original ones had the type-1 pocket watch movement in them - the later ones the molnija 360x movement.
> 
> (some fake ones have chinese movements with power reserves and all sorts, even quartz)





ujjwaldey said:


> great watch.. really would like to have one





BondandBigM said:


> Hi,
> 
> nice watch, what size is it, difficult to tell from just the pictures. Nothing wrong with a big watch, I have a couple that I wear now and again.


the size of my watch is approx 76.40 with crown.58.30 without crown.hight 20.25 without grill.lugs 24.50

i might put in the trade place for a citizen oxy.cant take a movement shot don't really know how too

bowie


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

bowie said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > any chance of a movement shot?
> ...


Are you interested in selling and if so how much ???? can't get the pm mail to work otherwise I would have used it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dear Bond and Miss Moneypenny,

You need to have 50 postings [see posts number below your name in the left hand column] before the PM system works - (prevents spam). The normal protocol is for you to post your e-mail addy (disguised of course) and request a contact with the seller. 

Such as bond[at]007.com should work OK :yes:

Hope this helps you with your request


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Dear Bond and Miss Moneypenny,
> 
> You need to have 50 postings [see posts number below your name in the left hand column] before the PM system works - (prevents spam). The normal protocol is for you to post your e-mail addy (disguised of course) and request a contact with the seller.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Thought it might be something like that, I am wary of putting my email on a public forum as you just get deluged with spam and rubbish, I'll try and rack up a few posts over the next day or so to get the pm working.

Cheers

B.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just found this photo of East German Navy Divers, the first one appears to be wearing a Zlatoust B)










(photo published by Marinekameradschaft Kampfschwimmer Ost e.V)

Happy looking chaps aren`t they


----------



## sickboy (Mar 23, 2008)

If i had to go diving in the baltic i'd be looking like that too :cry2:


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

sickboy said:


> If i had to go diving in the baltic i'd be looking like that too :cry2:


Indeed, i bet that water is just over freezing, not much fun.


----------

